# monster boy and the cursed kingdom pc release???



## AntoniusGER (4. April 2019)

hallo forum,

weiß jemand von euch, wann monster boy und das verfluchte königreich für den computer erscheint? so weit ich weiß, sollte es im ersten quartal dieses jahres erscheinen.

danke im voraus


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. April 2019)

Laut Steam ist es mittlerweile nur 2019, ohne genaueres Datum. Zuerst wollen sie eine Demo bringen.


----------



## AntoniusGER (20. April 2019)

okay. danke


----------

